# Which chainsaw



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been looking at new chainsaws and would like to hear your opinions.

Ive narrowed it down to three brands, Husqvarna - 455 or 460, Echo - 60cc motor (forget the model #) and Stihl 362. 

I am wanting the capabilty to run at least a 24" bar. I have a small Stihl (010 16") that is really old. I have read reviews that praise and condemn these models, more good than bad (maybe not Stihl so much, but it is a few hundred dollars more expensive). 

I do not use the saw on a regular basis, but may start using it more in the future. 

Thanks for any help,
Robert


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

All three are about the same size, right around 60 cc. I like Stihl myself personally, but I wouldn't object to owning a Husky. Guess it boils down to which is a better deal. More informed people here may be able to give you better advice. I mainly replied to your post because I was wondering if you where thinking about using it to mill logs in the future. I have an older Stihl that is slightly bigger, and it gets hot when milling. I guess that's why they say bigger is better when milling. If you are thinking about it, then maybe consider something a little bigger, if your budget allows.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The 362 is an EPA Strato saw, and although I have no experience with either one, all of the Stihl buddies whose opinions I respect say get a 361 if you can find one. They've been discontinued and replaced by the 362 but you may stihl be able to find one. Both are great saws, but the 361 is a banshee right out of the box and will walk all over the Husky equivalent. 

However, knowing what you cut, I would suggest getting into a 372XP. This saw would be perfect for you. You won't run into anything it can't handle. Later down the road you can get a 346XP for the small stuff. Both saws are legends and own their cc classes. 

I'm not a brand man I own Stihls, Huskies & Dolmars and I like them all. But the sweetest setup for you IMHO would be the two I mentioned. HAving said that if you don't want or can't get a 372 then you can't go wrong with 360 series - it just won't perform like you'll want in really big wood like the 372 will. :no:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

There were several 361's on ebay. I found one and made an offer at $385 with a 28" B&C. I am awaiting its arrival. We will see if I chose the right one :smile:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Make us a show-n-tell video so we can see and hear the little beast demolish a log. 

Just for the record anytime I mention a Husky, it should go without saying that Jonsered is essentially the same fantastic line of saws. Most of the J-reds are every bit as good as the Husky equivalent and many of the parts interchange like Chevy and GMC trucks. 

The J-red 2171 for example is the same basic animal as the Husky 372XP. Just an afterthought for come-laters who end up here from a search engine looking for a saw - don't forget to look at J-reds.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> There were several 361's on ebay. I found one and made an offer at $385 with a 28" B&C. I am awaiting its arrival. We will see if I chose the right one :smile:.


Congratulations on your new toy!
(Just so I'm not misunderstood, I mean 'men and their toys' not calling the saw a toy saw:laughing.

I just looked up the specs. It's almost as big as my 038 (59 cc vs 61 cc), and I love my 038. Walks right through big logs.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea TT, apparently Husky makes, J-red, Poulan and some Craftsman chainsaws as well.

Ill see about the video if I can talk someone else into going with me.

I also got another 20% off the purchase price when I signed up for the "bill me later" program on ebay. I think its a one time discount and the "promotion" ends on the 31st. 

So now I'm thinking that I only have to pay $385.00- $77.00 (20%) = $308.00 + shipping $22.00. The deal just got a little better.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> Ill see about the video if I can talk someone else into going with me.


Where are we going?:yes:

p


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey txpaulie, you run the saw and I run the video :laughing:.


----------

